# Derailer



## Teddeeh (Mar 17, 2019)

Im getting feedback on high gain and high presence/top end settings. 
Is this normal or should it be reletively noise free. It seems to want to feedback easily. 
Also. Its bloody loud. Alot of the demos i see seem to be having the volume relatively high 1-2 oclock with ease and i cant get it past 9oclock. 
Just curious is all.


----------



## Robert (Mar 17, 2019)

I'll dig out my prototype today just to confirm, but I don't recall any oscillations on mine.


----------



## Teddeeh (Mar 18, 2019)

Any joy? Anyone else having problems? Just very easy to feedback at higher gain settings. 
Also. It dods frel like theres some ducking going on or slight gating in 4x12 and even 2x12 on thr cab settings. Any parts i should test and replace to check for consistency etc?


----------



## Teddeeh (Mar 18, 2019)

Tried to upload image of board but file too large


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 8, 2019)

*s

*
Here is picture of board. I recieved More 2134 from mouser but still same issues.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mine works fine, really like it.


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 10, 2019)

Id say congrats kelmark. But dont helpeth moi.


----------



## Ozzytown (Apr 11, 2019)

I think  that might be right. I've built about a dozen. Unity volume is below 9:00. It is crazy loud and will probably feedback on some high settings.
      Volume and gain are a very low 10k. Maybe try 100k for more control over the volume.
     Or at least try audio pots instead of linear. A 50ka on both volume and gain should be a significant improvement.


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 12, 2019)

Ozzytown said:


> I think  that might be right. I've built about a dozen. Unity volume is below 9:00. It is crazy loud and will probably feedback on some high settings.
> Volume and gain are a very low 10k. Maybe try 100k for more control over the volume.
> Or at least try audio pots instead of linear. A 50ka on both volume and gain should be a significant improvement.


So with it set above unity, low cut 0, presence and bright switches at its highest setting would you get feedback with high gain?

Also.  There is a shitload of gain. Like a metric ass tonne.


----------



## Ozzytown (Apr 12, 2019)

Teddeeh said:


> So with it set above unity, low cut 0, presence and bright switches at its highest setting would you get feedback with high gain?
> 
> Also.  There is a shitload of gain. Like a metric ass tonne.


   Probably not? Not really?
      I don't believe this pedal has that much gain as much as it has output or volume. I never noticed it had that much gain. But I'll check tonight.


----------

